# Mitt Romney



## TheGreatSatan (Apr 12, 2011)

Why is this asshole running again? He isn't going to even come close to winning jack. The last time he ran the media spent forever yapping about him being a mormon (right?). This guy won't win. The freaking GOP needs to get their heads out of their assholes and stop pushing rich pretty boys to run.

The niggers are going to come crawling out of the ghetto to vote for Obama again. Acorn is going to bus them in to do it too. And then O' will win again....

2 years from now he'll be on his secong term and gas prices will be $6 a gallon


----------



## LAM (Apr 12, 2011)

TheGreatSatan said:


> The niggers are going to come crawling out of the ghetto to vote for Obama again. Acorn is going to bus them in to do it too. And then O' will win again....
> 
> 2 years from now he'll be on his secong term and gas prices will be $6 a gallon



typical stupid racist...

this is how presidents get elected U. S. Electoral College, Official - About the Electoral College

http://www.archives.gov/federal-register/electoral-college/state_responsibilities.html

and gas is expensive for 3 main reasons #1 the Opec Dollar #2 the commodities trading markets #3 US monetary policy


----------



## KelJu (Apr 12, 2011)

LAM said:


> typical stupid racist...
> 
> this is how presidents get elected U. S. Electoral College, Official - About the Electoral College
> 
> ...




No, its the niggers! Niggers and Obama are speculating on oil commodities. It's the Nigger's and Obama's fault!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2011)

KelJu said:


> No, its the niggers! Niggers and Obama are speculating on oil commodities. It's the Nigger's and Obama's fault!



It's certainly not Obama's (Mr. I'll Get Us Out of the Middle East) fault that were in another conflict. It's obviously Bush's fault.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 12, 2011)

Obama is our Saviour , and derogatory  comments made towards him is considered blasphemy .


----------



## irish_2003 (Apr 12, 2011)

this sucks for the GOP.....he's gonna take away votes from POTUS Donald Trump/VP Paul Ryan/Sec of Def Jesse Ventura

the "Dream Team"!!!


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 12, 2011)

Presidential candidates are like NBA coaches, fucking all retreads. 

Or sorry impressions of used car salesmen, full of shit and lies, and trying to screw you over, all with a straight face!


----------



## Big Smoothy (Apr 12, 2011)

TheGreatSatan said:


> Why is this asshole running again? He isn't going to even come close to winning jack. The last time he ran the media spent forever yapping about him being a mormon (right?). This guy won't win. The freaking GOP needs to get their heads out of their assholes and stop pushing rich pretty boys to run.



I'm not fan of Romney, but look at it from this perspective.  It's my own perspective and I may be wrong.  We're all speculating:

1. Romney started running last year.  That when he started giving interviews proclaiming his "faith in Jesus Christ."  Yes, he's a Mormon.  And religion, statistically is a BIG issue in American Presidential politics.

2. He wrote (yawn)....a book.  'How to solve our problems' and his 'biography.'


3. You comment on "pretty boys to run:" unfortunately and ugly duck will rarely if ever get elected President.  "Looks" are one of the few factors in getting elected (which require the Independent/Center, vote.



> The niggers are going to come crawling out of the ghetto to vote for Obama again. Acorn is going to bus them in to do it too. And then O' will win again....



Bad analysis.

Yes, Obama got the black vote.  But the Independents/Center won him the eletion.  And remember, Obama won Indian, Virginia, and other states that historically have not voted Dem in decades, but they also voted for a black man.

To add to my point above, if Obama can transcend race.....it will be much easier for Romney to transcend religion.

Romney is from a religion that claims to be Christian, he's white, he is a moderate (remember, Independed/Center votes are needed to win), he has experience, he has financial backing, and also....look at Romney's competition.  Weak, odd, and not capable of getting the _needed_ Independent/Center vote. 



> 2 years from now he'll be on his secong term and gas prices will be $6 a gallon



Brent Crude and WTI oil prices - which affect US gas prices has NOTHING to do with the President of the United states.

And for the record, I do not like Obama, and I don't like Romney.


----------



## phosphor (Apr 12, 2011)

I could care less if someone is mormon in the whitehouse. We already have a muslim there now. ZING! 

Sorry, couldn't resist. Pisses me off McCain got the nod instead of Romney - being Romney lost from his religious orientation primarily - and the media wouldn't let it die at the time. McCain the 'maverick'. What a joke.


----------



## buff1 (Apr 12, 2011)

in for Trump


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Apr 12, 2011)

It's not just Romney. Seriously, who's going to vote for douchebag Newt? His fucking name is Newt!! These losers are just going to split the vote for the someone who could actually win, like Trump.

Obama's ban on offshore drilling I'm sure has nothing to do with the high oil prices.....

When Bush was in office and gas was over $4 a gallon, every story on the news was about how Bush was evil and in on the high prices to get even richer. Obama is perfect though.


----------



## LAM (Apr 12, 2011)

KelJu said:


> No, its the niggers! Niggers and Obama are speculating on oil commodities. It's the Nigger's and Obama's fault!



must have been blacks that caused the stock market crash in 1907 that also caused the losses of wall street to be socialized onto the back of American workers...

with every recession in the US the poor get poorer and more wealth gets transferred to the super wealthy...

just like the Bankruptcy Abuse Prevention and Consumer Protection Act of 2005 that allows for consumer debtors to be hounded for basically the rest of their life's' but a "corporation" can declare bankruptcy and the owners don't have to pay a penny out of pocket or worry about there assets being touched.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 12, 2011)

DOMS said:


> It's certainly not Obama's (Mr. I'll Get Us Out of the Middle East) fault that were in another conflict. It's obviously Bush's fault.



No doubt that Obama failed to get us out of the middle east, but that isn't the cause of a sharp 50% increase in the price of gas at the pump. That sharp increase is caused by speculation.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2011)

KelJu said:


> No doubt that Obama failed to get us out of the middle east, but that isn't the cause of a sharp 50% increase in the price of gas at the pump. That sharp increase is caused by speculation.



Partially correct.  Speculators are driving it up, but it's so much easier, and they can push it so much farther, because Obama entered another conflict in the Middle East.

Oil prices would be lower if we simply sat this one out. Gaddafi would've killed the rebels in short order and oil production would have resumed.


----------



## LAM (Apr 12, 2011)

KelJu said:


> No doubt that Obama failed to get us out of the middle east, but that isn't the cause of a sharp 50% increase in the price of gas at the pump. That sharp increase is caused by speculation.



you have to remember the whole point of the 2nd Gulf War was to remove Saddam to open up Iraqi oil to the West.  if the nation falls back into the hands of rulers that does not allow that, it would have all been for nothing.

the same goes for Afghanistan:

"On February 12, 1998, John J. Maresca, vice president, international relations for UNOCAL oil company, testified before the US House of Representatives, Committee on International Relations. Maresca provided information to Congress on Central Asia oil and gas reserves and how they might shape US foreign policy. UNOCAL's problem? As Maresca said: "How to get the region's vast energy resources to the markets." The oil reserves are in areas north of Afghanistan, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan, Kazakhstan and Russia. Routes for a pipeline were proposed that would transport oil on a 42-inch pipe southward thru Afghanistan for 1040 miles to the Pakistan coast. Such a pipeline would cost about $2.5 billion and carry about 1 million barrels of oil per day."

* just about every thing the US government does it regards to troop movements has to do with oil and or some type of natural resource somewhere.  Spreading democracy is nothing but a guise for the spread of globalization or US company's expanding there markets because most of the people that live in the US can no longer afford the products of these company's.


----------



## phosphor (Apr 12, 2011)

KelJu said:


> No doubt that Obama failed to get us out of the middle east, but that isn't the cause of a sharp 50% increase in the price of gas at the pump. That sharp increase is caused by speculation.


 
..and our continued refusal to tap our own resources - creates jobs and diminishes our dependency.


----------



## LAM (Apr 12, 2011)

phosphor said:


> ..and our continued refusal to tap our own resources - creates jobs and diminishes our dependency.



#1 - tapping into US oil reserves does not necessarily mean lower prices at the pump that crude goes for sale on the world market.

#2 - nobody thinks about the future when it comes to US oil reserves.  if there was ever another world war the US would need every drop from these reserves; to not only help fuel the US war machine but to keep the economy going at some level.  remember we are 4% of the world's population but consume 25% of the crude on the world market.  the US peaked oil production in the 70's because of this.  we do not get enough oil from Mexico and Canada the rest is imported via tankers.


----------



## phosphor (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't get it Lam. You are then saying that dependency is a necessity? I can take that - it is logical, but it can be drastically diminished. Our resources are vast, especially in natural gas and coal. Take for instance crude oil, which is plentiful here - in the gulf, many other countries are drilling into it like pornstars - why not us? Russia is drilling in other areas in the arctic - we are not. We are as dumb as a box of rocks and the other countries love it.

Until we get off the major fuel consumption with other alternatives, there is little else to do logically. If there was ever a world war, we cannot magically 'tap' into the resources overnight - these are procedures that take years to be fully operational and that has nothing to do with refining (which we export). If there was a world war, we would have lost it before we recieved our first drop of crude. We are walking a tightrope drunk with our eyes closed.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Apr 12, 2011)

This war is even more aggrevating because we've spent trillions on Iraq and we haven't gotten a damn dime back. They are sitting on shitloads of oil that they should be shipping to us for payback. Instead, the first contracts for their oil has been promised to China!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2011)

TheGreatSatan said:


> This war is even more aggrevating because we've spent trillions on Iraq and we haven't gotten a damn dime back.



Of course we have. Have you listened to the liberals? That war was all about the cheap, possibly free, oil we were going to get.


----------



## phosphor (Apr 12, 2011)

That's what I mean guys - at least if we start now on the drilling, it would at least reduce our dependency and the need to protect our interests when the sand monkeys want to stir the pot. It would create many, many well paying jobs. Also, I suspect the speculators would shit their pants if we actually started the process and oil prices would plummet to an extent.

Ok... back to Romney


----------



## StacyCaliman (Apr 12, 2011)

Obama is the man. The reason the GOP will lose again is because racists are dwindling away. They are a dying breed. Ha-Ha!!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2011)

StacyCaliman said:


> grblgrblrgbl blurg grbl



I don't understand what you're trying to say. Maybe if you took the black cock out of your mouth you'd make more sense.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Apr 12, 2011)

He's half white so it's not _that_ big


----------



## bigpapabuff (Apr 12, 2011)

Romney has no chance, too much of a flip floppin politician. He doesn't get people excited.


----------



## phosphor (Apr 12, 2011)

StacyCaliman said:


> Obama is the man. The reason the GOP will lose again is because racists are dwindling away. They are a dying breed. Ha-Ha!!



I thought the 'man' was supposed to be white. If the blacks voted 90% for Barry, then I guess racism is alive and well, skippy.


----------



## LAM (Apr 13, 2011)

TheGreatSatan said:


> This war is even more aggrevating because we've spent trillions on Iraq and we haven't gotten a damn dime back.



governments go bankrupt when warring it's military defense contractors (they have all seen 40-50% increase in stock prices since Gulf War II started) and corporations that get rich.  there is never any type of return on those "investments" for governments they are always a loss.

WWI bankrupted Europe and WWII bankrupted the US and Europe but we didn't learn a thing from that...


----------



## Big Smoothy (Apr 13, 2011)

Folks......

Please be aware that the price of Brent Crude, TWI, and yes, US gas prices is not related to the President, nor the political parties. 

It never has been; it never will be.


----------



## irish_2003 (Apr 13, 2011)

in i think 2006 restrictions on drilling were lifted and the price per barrel went down to almost $35......


----------



## phosphor (Apr 13, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> in i think 2006 restrictions on drilling were lifted and the price per barrel went down to almost $35......


 

BINGO! If the world got word that we would be tapping our shit, they would be uprooting and heading for the hills with their fat cash while they still could.


----------



## LAM (Apr 13, 2011)

crude hasn't hit that level since 2004 check the historical data

Interactive historical crude oil price chart


----------



## phosphor (Apr 13, 2011)

Not that low, correct. Very interesting of how that information affected the markets though. All positive.


----------



## busyLivin (Apr 14, 2011)

I'd vote for Romney... or whomever challenges Barry Soetoro... but the feeling I just can't shake about Romney is his pandering.

I know they all do it, but video of Romney backing abortion, only to have him opposing it when he ran for President just annoys me... disingenuous.  Also, the whole story about him "pulling over to cry" when the Mormon church changed their stance on blacks sounds like just a speech to get votes. Maybe I'm a cynic.

Maybe I should just accept that they're all fake, but to take out Obama, I think we're gonna need a candidate who we genuinely want as President... not just the "best of those running."

Personally, I'd love to see a Christie/Paul Ryan ticket & make the unions shit their pants.

I like Newt.. and think he'd run circles around Barry in a debate, but not really sure if he can be elected..


----------



## KelJu (Apr 14, 2011)

phosphor said:


> Not that low, correct. Very interesting of how that information affected the markets though. All positive.



That is how all commodities work. If news comes out there there will an increase in production, people dump the stock out of fear of the price going down, which causes the price to plummet. The inverse is also true.

If a man announces that no new silver mines will be opened this year, and every commodities trader on WALL Street tries to buy up their silver causing the price to hit record highs, do you blame the man who announced that no new silver mines will be opened? Do you blame the traders? Do you blame the American stock market system?


----------



## phosphor (Apr 14, 2011)

KelJu said:


> That is how all commodities work. If news comes out there there will an increase in production, people dump the stock out of fear of the price going down, which causes the price to plummet. The inverse is also true.
> 
> If a man announces that no new silver mines will be opened this year, and every commodities trader on WALL Street tries to buy up their silver causing the price to hit record highs, do you blame the man who announced that no new silver mines will be opened? Do you blame the traders? Do you blame the American stock market system?


 
I blame the planet xenu.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 15, 2011)

phosphor said:


> Until we get off the major fuel consumption with other alternatives, there is little else to do logically. If there was ever a world war, we cannot magically 'tap' into the resources overnight - these are procedures that take years to be fully operational and that has nothing to do with refining (which we export). If there was a world war, we would have lost it before we recieved our first drop of crude. We are walking a tightrope drunk with our eyes closed.


I see it as a brilliant plan, when the rest of the world who neglected to turn to alternatives(China, et al) starts putting around on fumes we can price gouge those fuckers and live in our solar/wind/geo therm, etc. powered homes laughing our asses off.....


----------



## bandaidwoman (Apr 15, 2011)

he cant win,* obama care is in large part, a replica of his health care reform* that he implemented in massachussets.  But then, a republican from Massachussets can't be a real republican. 

 i don't care about his mormonism (although I still contend it s a branch of islam since some crazy prophet guy  wrote a book dictated to him by an angel ( sound familiar?) and supposedly the age of prophets died with jesus until mohammed and joseph smith came along).


----------



## Big Smoothy (Apr 16, 2011)

bandaidwoman said:


> he cant win,* obama care is in large part, a replica of his health care reform* that he implemented in massachussets.  But then, a republican from Massachussets can't be a real republican.



Spot-on, bandaidwoman.

Obama's health care plan is anathema to Republicans.

And Romney's health care plan is called "Romney Care."

I haven't heard about this in the mainstream media, yet.  

And as you state, with being from Mass and Romney care, will "conservatives" accept Mitt as the GOP nominee?

If they don't like him, they may vote for him anyway (hypocrisy).


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 16, 2011)

Speaking as a mormon and a person who is more conservative aligned I don't want romney on the ticket as president, but in the mix doesn't bother me to give people options as they choose a candidate


----------



## vortrit (Apr 16, 2011)

TheGreatSatan said:


> This war is even more aggrevating because we've spent trillions on Iraq and we haven't gotten a damn dime back. They are sitting on shitloads of oil that they should be shipping to us for payback. Instead, the first contracts for their oil has been promised to China!



Why would they give us oil? It would be different if they asked us to go over there.


----------



## oufinny (Apr 16, 2011)

TheGreatSatan said:


> This war is even more aggrevating because we've spent trillions on Iraq and we haven't gotten a damn dime back. They are sitting on shitloads of oil that they should be shipping to us for payback. Instead, the first contracts for their oil has been promised to China!



Exactly, those sand niggers need to be giving us a million barrels a day until we are paid back; I am so not kidding. I don't like Trump but he is right that we should get the "spoils" of war. Loser Bama wont do this, he is a massive pussy and doesnt want to upset his gay ass new pals in Europe.


----------



## LAM (Apr 17, 2011)

oufinny said:


> I don't like Trump but he is right that we should get the "spoils" of war. Loser Bama wont do this, he is a massive pussy and doesnt want to upset his gay ass new pals in Europe.



all this was already spelled out in the original wolfowitz doctrine (Defense Planning Guide).

the spoils of war have already been given out western oil company's have signed contracts that they did not have before....the country has gone into massive debt so a couple of oil company's can make some more profits and they don't even pay taxes...

"Exxon Mobil, the first U.S. company to gain access to Iraq's oil reserves, and Shell won the right to develop the the West Qurna Phase 1 oil field following the country's first postwar round of oil bidding in June 2009. The field holds 8.7 billion barrels in proven oil reserves."
Iraq Says Exxon, Shell Accept Contract Changes 

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703626604575011151858863776.html

mark my words the US will be in Afghanistan until it is "settled" enough to get a pipeline  built


----------



## Darkcity (Apr 17, 2011)

Trump is looking good to me and we really need to stop sending billions of dollars to other country's that hate the american way etc. LETS STAY AMERICAN PEOPLE!


----------



## tommyel56 (Apr 20, 2011)

NICE POST (Just trying to get my post count to 50 so I can PM... SORRY!)


----------

